
The Darknet: Is the Government Destroying “the Wild West of the Internet?” - nols
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-battle-for-the-dark-net-20151022
======
cygx
'Darknet', how quaint - the real players have switched to IPoAC (cf RFC 1149,
2549, 6214).

~~~
razster
December 2005 was a dark day for IPoAC.

